# gotti line?



## 604 (Jul 1, 2007)

can anyone explain to me what a Gotti Line is?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah,super large bully dogs of amstaff and bulldog linage with a bit of neo mastiff and apbt mixed in,9 times out of 10 they are blue in color..It is rumored that gotti also is a man biter mauling a potential buyers hand and breaking three of his fingers.
heres some photos...







that particular dog is named monster and is found in alot of gotti peds...
and this particular dog is back yard boogie,just a tad over done....


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah.... jsut a tad


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

this is the dog the line was fonded off,natorious juan gotti...
a big dog,but really not that big compared to what some are now producing....


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Not because I own her... but *ALOT* of people say Lilbit is built like an APBT should be, see the difference?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Marty said:


> Not because I own her... but *ALOT* of people say Lilbit is built like an APBT should be, see the difference?


that aint fair,that dogs built better than even the greast dogs in this breeds storied history.!!perfect!!


----------



## MeatheadKennels1 (May 22, 2007)

I agree todays Gottiline dogs are overdone but unless you were there for the breeding there is no proof that Neos are a part of the mix. To say AmStaff and Bulldog like its seperate from the APBT is funny because correct me if I'm wrong but wasnt it the Colby bred dogs that were some of the 1st Pits registered as AmStaffs. So if you trace the AmStaff lineage it eventually goes back to gamebred dogs. And wasnt it a mix of the old school bulldogs and certain Terriers that created the APBT?


----------



## GGV (Apr 10, 2007)

cane76 said:


> this is the dog the line was fonded off,natorious juan gotti...
> a big dog,but really not that big compared to what some are now producing....


Ithink this dog looks good even if it is not a apbt I think it looks better than that other dog that is so lean but that my 2 cents


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

MeatheadKennels1 said:


> I agree todays Gottiline dogs are overdone but unless you were there for the breeding there is no proof that Neos are a part of the mix. To say AmStaff and Bulldog like its seperate from the APBT is funny because correct me if I'm wrong but wasnt it the Colby bred dogs that were some of the 1st Pits registered as AmStaffs. So if you trace the AmStaff lineage it eventually goes back to gamebred dogs. And wasnt it a mix of the old school bulldogs and certain Terriers that created the APBT?


neos and mastiffs are part of the mix for sure,just look at the dogs,how does a pure bred apbt or staff give birth to dogs that have the same features of other breeds like neos,thick hanging flues and dewlaps,rear ends that are higher than the height at the shoulders,and massive dogs,drooling dogs?
Ever hear of iron cross kennels?o.g gray line blood[lol],dogs directly off gotti,dogs that are 140 pounds plus,and as tall as there owner standing on there hind quarters,they say they wont stop intill they get 150 pd dogs,and guess what,no pure bred amstaff or apbt ever gets that big,ever,not from line breeding,not from inbreeding only from paper hanging and outcrossing,it happens all the time,you dont believe it then fine,choose to live in the dark its your desision....also,then amstaff was registered by the akc in 1936 i believe,70 years down the line and breeding just for show and head size has created a diffrent breed,they are not apbts no matter how many times there duel registered,also the bulldog used to create the apbt is not the english bulldog of nowadays used to enrich "re"and gotti lines and most the blue low rider stuff.basically the modern bulldog is a cripple with a lot of heart,it wants to be athletic and energetic but has been bred to such a state it just cant,its actually a pug cross from the late 1800's,sounds strange but its true....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Crap Marty! I can look at her all day. Lilbit is the epitomy of apbt. even the color is perfect. But that Notorious guy is a great lookin dog too, totally diff though:hammer:


----------



## MeatheadKennels1 (May 22, 2007)

I respect the fact that it is your opinion ( based on looks ) that Greyline/Gotty dogs are mixed with Neos/Mastiffs but is still only an opinion based on no hard evidence. Unless you have proof you should not speak on other lines of Pits like its fact. I agree the look of some of the newer Gotty dogs raise the suspicion of an outcross ( ex: Gottilines Guero ) but unless I have proof its just an assumption and you know the old saying about assuming. By the way in my opinion GR CH Adams' Zebo is the epitome of what a A.P.B.T. should look like.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

MeatheadKennels1 said:


> I respect the fact that it is your opinion ( based on looks ) that Greyline/Gotty dogs are mixed with Neos/Mastiffs but is still only an opinion based on no hard evidence. Unless you have proof you should not speak on other lines of Pits like its fact. I agree the look of some of the newer Gotty dogs raise the suspicion of an outcross ( ex: Gottilines Guero ) but unless I have proof its just an assumption and you know the old saying about assuming. By the way in my opinion GR CH Adams' Zebo is the epitome of what a A.P.B.T. should look like.


"zebo" was a good dog with a bad temperment,he bit off adams son's ear.
I prefer "red rednose dogs" between the weight of 60 and 70 pds,im really digging the "hollingsworth" blood line from what ive seen,but also really like the "chevy red"blood.so i have no problems with a pitbull thats been outcrossed,as long as it serves a purpose..


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i agree keith, a working dog is a working dog is a working dog, as long as my dog can work thats all that matters to me


----------



## MeatheadKennels1 (May 22, 2007)

Cane and wheezie - Well said. I dont think the old school dogmen cared much about what their dogs looked like as long as they handled their business.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i could care less how nice looking of a dog i have, i just want the dog to be able to work.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

MeatheadKennels1 said:


> I respect the fact that it is your opinion ( based on looks ) that Greyline/Gotty dogs are mixed with Neos/Mastiffs but is still only an opinion based on no hard evidence. Unless you have proof you should not speak on other lines of Pits like its fact. I agree the look of some of the newer Gotty dogs raise the suspicion of an outcross ( ex: Gottilines Guero ) but unless I have proof its just an assumption and you know the old saying about assuming. By the way in my opinion GR CH Adams' Zebo is the epitome of what a A.P.B.T. should look like.


anybody have a pic of zebo? I might have seen him before but I cant remember. BTW, I have alot of freinds that are state and county policeman, I showed the pics of lilbit and notorious. It was unanimous- they all would shoot notorious on the approach, no questions asked and lilbit they would try to coax into their car with a cookie. pretty screweyoke:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

i like a dog that looks good and can work.although im not someone whos interested in confrimation shows a good looking dog is always cool.My problem with most of the breeders of the low and wide is they dont do anything with there dogs,no working titles obviously no show titles besides abkc shows, and does that even really count?A dog has to do more than breed hundreds of litters to be a legend right?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

redog said:


> anybody have a pic of zebo? I might have seen him before but I cant remember.


----------



## Red&BlackPitsKennel (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello
I don't like this kind of dog's but everybody has a different taste of dog's.
I like the apbt bred like before!

the gotti line and rasor edge are not Pit bull's they mist have a different name because they gave a bad name on the real apbt

sincerely
R&B Kennel
http://www.freewebs.com/redblackpits/

"this is what i found on an other site"

DAVE WILSON is President of Razor's Edge and self-proclaimed founder of a breed of dog he calls "American Bullys." For many years, fanciers of the American Pit Bull Terrier and the American Staffordshire Terrier have suspected that these "short and wide" bully-type dogs from lines such as Razor's Edge have very likely been mixed with other breeds to produce heavy-weight, thick-boned, big-headed, stout dogs that are portrayed as American Pit Bull Terriers. Dave Wilson has admitted that the development of these "American Bullies" rose from mixing dogs of various breeds, yet many of these dogs still have UKC registration papers.

In a letter to a newspaper, Dave Wilson wrote, "The 'Back 2 the Bullies' convention to be held tomorrow...is not for the 'celebration of the pit bull' as you allege; it is for public awareness of the American Bully. This is a new breed created more than 15 years ago, and it is a separate breed from the 'pit bull.'

"We blended different breeds together to obtain certain desired traits. The American pit bull terrier was one of the breeds whose lineage is in the background of this breed, but it is by no means the only breed behind it.

"Even the part of the lineage that is American pit bull terrier stems from United Kennel Club-registered conformation show dogs! There is also an American Kennel Club-registered show breed in the lineage of this breed called the American Staffordshire terrier. Some breeders even included some bulldog lineage into their breeding. This breed has been established for over 10 years now."

We Responsible Dog Owners hereby petition the UKC to conduct a full investigation into the Razor's Edge line and, if appropriate, revoke the registration all dogs registered by Dave Wilson and all dogs with Razor's Edge dogs within the first three generations of their pedigree.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Red&BlackPitsKennel said:


> We Responsible Dog Owners hereby petition the UKC to conduct a full investigation into the Razor's Edge line and, if appropriate, revoke the registration all dogs registered by Dave Wilson and all dogs with Razor's Edge dogs within the first three generations of their pedigree.


Im trying to keep an open mind because I dont care where dogs come from I am only worried about where they end up. and as dog people, we will own a dog that is right for each individual person. some dont like a gotti or razors edge, some dont like the game bred. 
Is dave wilson responsible for doing bad things to the breed? why are they such popular dogs? the top ten list on rmp is full of them.
I had springer spaniels before, Buster was off saightons blood line, field bred and the best natural bird dog Ive ever known. others were off nite winds, show bred. all are registered as english springer spaniel, yet completely different. so somebody clear this up for me. can there be game bred apbt and bully bred apbt registered as the same breed or not?


----------



## Red&BlackPitsKennel (Feb 15, 2007)

For me it can't be possible!

Rasor and line like this are mixed with other breed like mastiff, ....
For make them big. 
Give these dogs another name.
Don't call them pit bull's because they heva some insite ...


sincerely
Nic


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

redog said:


> Is dave wilson responsible for doing bad things to the breed?..:


What breed?the apbt,yes,he created a dog that was extreamly incorrect in temperment and standard and of mixed linage and still registered it as a apbt,obviously that aint right..


redog said:


> why are they such popular dogs? the top ten list on rmp is full of them...:


"rmp" is not a acurate represenitive of apbt community,it attracts a ceartin kind of enthusiest,basically the fan of the low,wide and blue..idividuals more interested in looks than history and function or even working ability.Hence the reason for rating a dogs worth souly on the looks of the dog


redog said:


> I had springer spaniels before, Buster was off saightons blood line, field bred and the best natural bird dog Ive ever known. others were off nite winds, show bred. all are registered as english springer spaniel, yet completely different....:


sure but was one actually cross bred with another breed,that is were the gotti/"re" argument begins and ends basically..


redog said:


> so somebody clear this up for me. can there be game bred apbt and bully bred apbt registered as the same breed or not?


i dont think so,since bullys are mostly amstaff and game dogs are pure bred apbt id say they are diffrent and should be registered as seperate breeds.probably the fans of bully dogs might agree..


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Keith, where does the akc and ukc stand on the issue? because it is up to them what happens here. isnt it?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

redog said:


> Thanks Keith, where does the akc and ukc stand on the issue? because it is up to them what happens here. isnt it?


well the akc wont have anything to do with the apbt, and the ukc stays in buisness because of the blue duel registered bully pitbull.
I guess they'd rather register pit/staff crosses[yes i know the adba also registers pit/staff crosses] then suppport dogs from fighting linage even though they once sanctioned pitfights/provided ref's and had there own list of rules seprate to the cajun[sp] rules.god i sound like a hater and you know what,once somebody starts doing something with a gotti dog,starts putting titles on them in work and breeds responsably and ethicly ill say,"those dogs are pretty nice" but intill then ive got a issue with the owner/breeder sterotype related to the line and have gotten hung up on it.I mean [email protected]!,REMEBER BLUEBULL?
he had a giant beautiful grayline dog named diesel,he worked the dog and was educated on the breed and dogs in general,i love that dog,same with geisthexe,she has a "re" dog that is activly worked and is a knowledgable dog person in general.of course oldfort has that real old line of watchdog blood and does well with it,and ive come to really enjoy researching the line and the breeder of the line[he did alot of things,even for other breeds],it has a deep history im not sure the others have[besides the "re" line,whos history is deep in its own right].i dont know im rambling.
lets see more folks working these types insteed of breeding for physical deformitys and then profiting of the deformed dogs and peddling it as rare and also as the ultimate apbt,it clearly is not...


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*That Monster or BackYard Boogie dog is just pitiful lookin. I curse the person who calls that dog an APBT.









MARTY!!! Lilbit is still one of the best lookin APBTs i've seen yet!!! She's awesome!* :woof:


----------

